# Goats eyes are all matted up. Any ideas?



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a kid week and a half old and his eyes are all matted. Has any one had this problem? Any ideas?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Matted? Can you get a picture for us to see?


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

Like a bunch of sleep in his eyes. And are all swelled up. There are running a lot. I will try to get a picture soon


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of him. Let me know what you think this might be. Thanks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could be pink eye...I use vetericyn spray and then antibiotics to the eye. I believe it is La200 that is recommended. A few drops in each eye but not sure how many times per day or duration. I *think* it's 2 times a day for 5 days though....maybe someone with more experience will pop on and tell you.
Poor baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure his eyelids aren't inverted? Are his eyelashes visible?


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

The eyelashes are visible. Not inverted?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are visible on the outside of his eye without lifting it or opening the lid?


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How long have they been like this?


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

It's had been about three days. I have been using a product called nfz puffer. This is the second day. It's for eye and ear infections. It's a little better but not much. Just trying to get a better idea of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry, not familiar with that.Maybe try the La200 or Penicillin drops in his eyes....


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

This product is for 4 days. If it doesn't work I will give that a try


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They do look awful irritated  Hope it clears up for you....if not do a search on pink eye and you should get a thread that tells you how much and how often on the antibiotics. Good luck!


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds good. Thank you


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It sounds definitely like pink eye and if not treated quickly his whole eyeball will turn white and lose vision. You need to use Duramycin injectible but drop 2 or 3 drops in the eye three times a day until his eye has been clear for at least 2 days. I have had this go through my herd and this is the quickest way to get rid of it.


----------



## Ez-Feona (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know much on that subject but i really hope he gets better.:sigh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would flush his eye(s) with saline solution or human eye drops to make sure there is nothing stuck in there and causing irritation. I know that my kids like to get in the feeders just about the time I'm dropping a 15 lb half flake in the feeder and he could have hay stuck in his eyes. Pink-eye causes sensitivity to light and squinting, but I can't honestly say I've ever seen a case where the eye is squeezed shut like in that picture. Once you flush thoroughly then put a drop or two of either LA200 or penicillin in them a couple of times a day for 3 or 4 days to get rid of infection. You can also use Terramycin eye ointment if you prefer. I find that the antibiotics are easier.


----------



## Goat-Buddy (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm with Goatcrazy on this one. I hope the saline solution flushes his eyes out. And tell me if he gets better.ray:


----------



## oliviacongrove (Feb 11, 2014)

It looks like an inverted eyelid- very common. We use a saline injection of about 3ccs into whatever eyelid that is turned in. It makes the eyelid turn out and it Will, be puffy/ filled with the saline. Repeat for a few days- also vasaline into the eye to kinda make it stay open

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I just had a kid with inverted eye lids, totally looks just like that. I did just what the above poster did and his eyes healed within a couple days and his tearing up quit immediately. This is a very painful condition, plz treat ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## letssmile (Jun 18, 2013)

I had one with one eye like that at that age, and with further looking one eyelid was inverted. I kept it clean and it eventully straighten out. Fine now. If it's pink eye you can also use neomycin from the store instead of the stuff you get from the vet (it's cheaper and has the same ingretindents.) and a little la 200, if it is and around other goats they will also get it. sorry for the little guy. good luck


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

The saline. How far down from the eyelid and how far in? I tryed the clips and it didn't seem to work.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Make sure if you are looking at eyelashes that you see a shiny rim all around the eyelids next to the eyeball. Sometimes, it looks like you are seeing eylashes, but it is fur near the eyelids. In which case, you will need to roll the eyelids out and get eyelashes away from eyball. This also make the eyeball have a whiteish film or blue film over it. Very common. Just helped someone here a week ago with it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/growth-eye-7-day-old-kid-162000/


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

The saline is injected horizontally just below the eye lid rim. We did this and it worked very well. His pain was relieved almost immediately and the eye stopped watering. Here is a video of it being done.






Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Agree...inverted eyelid. I know you don't think it is, but look very closely at the bottom lid especially. It can be hard to tell at first, but the lid will be rolled in and the lashes irritate the eye. Like another poster said, you should see the smooth shiney lip of the lid with the lashes on the outside. Check close... 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cutinham (Jan 21, 2014)

I have looked into it a little closer and it is inverted eye lids. Thanks for all the help. You never know what you will I to


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

TrailsEnd said:


> The saline is injected horizontally just below the eye lid rim. We did this and it worked very well. His pain was relieved almost immediately and the eye stopped watering. Here is a video of it being done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We used to inject pen..same result. However...a friend of mine has made an incredible discovery! I just did thus with one of my kids and it works like a charm!

Using the clip off of a disposable name badge, clip the outside if the eyelid pulling the part of the lid below the lash down. This rolls the lids into proper position and creates a crease to keep in place. Leave clip on for 3 minutes and then simply remove. Issue fixed and so much easier than injecting! I'll try to post a pic of the clip.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You can also take kid to vet and get a stitch in the eyelid to hold it out properly if you don't want to inject it.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the clip. Works so good! Never hassle with injecting eyelids again!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow will that ever be nice for future inverted eye lids!!! We have done injections and we have even stitched. This will be great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I can not wrap my head around how to use clip.... I'm trying to envision it but I just can't darnit .... This is something I feel I need to know


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

TrailsEnd said:


> Wow will that ever be nice for future inverted eye lids!!! We have done injections and we have even stitched. This will be great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum





Darlaj said:


> I can not wrap my head around how to use clip.... I'm trying to envision it but I just can't darnit .... This is something I feel I need to know


I had a hard time imagining it in my head as well...but trust me! It works! 
You pinch the clip open and with the side with the little hook toward the lashes, pinch the skin of the lid. (Below the lash and about 1/4 down) This pulls the lid down and rolls the lid into the correct position.

There us enough pressure that it squeezes any inflammation out of the lid to below holding in place after clip is removed.

Maybe I should take a video..

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

